
Show HN: Gift ideas for makers, hackers, and learners - sampl
http://wanderkind.org
======
fapjacks
Ah, damnit. Amazon affiliate links. Accidentally clicking one of these will
mean any purchases you make on Amazon over the next 24 hours or so will be
visible to the author, and also give them a small cut of the sale. Potentially
up to 90 days in the future for that specific item. For example, I run
Affiliate links and I get a commission on sales of even of things unrelated to
the link I post, and I can see everything that's purchased. I've had all kinds
of totally unrelated things get me a commission: Condoms, feminine hygiene
products, self-help books. Things most people would consider very personal.

------
webmaven
The idea behind this site is a good one, but the suggestions are...

Well, let us say you want to get someone a strategy game, because you know
they like them. So, based on this list you give them _Settlers of Catan_.

Guess what? _They already have that game_ , because it is incredibly
popular.:-/

Spot checks on the Card Game, Science Fiction, and Fantasy categories yield
similar results.

------
sampl
Hey HN,

My favorite gifts as a kid helped me build new things (legos, pocket knife,
and a computer, for ex). This time of year, a lot of people want to give gifts
that are just as memorable their to nieces, nephews, etc.

So I made a site of gift suggestions--it's very rough, but I would love to
hear your feedback (and your ideas for gifts).

Merry Christmas :)

Sam

------
s4chin
Nice :)

But your site displays â€” instead of —.

Merry Christmas!

